# Pigeon Nesting Box



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Please help, does anyone have good nesting box plans? Or advice on how to build my own?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Go to the forum "Loft Designs". There's a sticky there with a few good ideas. Sorry, don't know how to post a link to a thread........


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Go to the forum "Loft Designs". There's a sticky there with a few good ideas. Sorry, don't know how to post a link to a thread........


 Renee, click on _Show Printable Version_ in _Thread Tools_. Directly underneath “Pigeon-Talk” and our flock of pigeons there are three links; one is Pigeon Talk, the one below that is the forum, and the one below the forum is the thread. Next to each link is an URL. Copy the one next to the thread name and that’ll be the link you want.

Alice


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> Renee, click on _Show Printable Version_ in _Thread Tools_. Directly underneath “Pigeon-Talk” and our flock of pigeons there are three links; one is Pigeon Talk, the one below that is the forum, and the one below the forum is the thread. Next to each link is an URL. Copy the one next to the thread name and that’ll be the link you want.
> 
> Alice



Thank you VERY much my dear..........I've never known how to do that and the only time I could think to ask is when I NEED or WANT to paste a link to a thread........I always just tell the person I don't know how and then forget about it till next time...... That's what happens when you start aging.........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's the link to the thread: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18575

Terry


----------

